# sears



## walter branche (Sep 21, 2012)

just got this bike ,, what should i do with it ,407 656 9840 ,,wbranche@cfl.rr.com   walter branche


----------



## rhenning (Sep 21, 2012)

Ride it of course.  Roger


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 22, 2012)

Soak it in a tank of oxalic acid for a couple days, for starters!


----------



## Stingman (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd regrease everything, go through the rims, and stick some white walls on it and ride it. Cool rat bike!


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2012)

Before yo work on it get a tetanus shot.


----------

